# No NISMO parts for us



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Was reading over at FreshAlloy and came across an article about NISMO:
http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/events/2002/sema/home.shtml

The important part is here:
"NISMO, which takes its name from NISsan MOtorsports, will begin offering manufacturer-backed performance parts for Nissan and Infiniti products in spring 2003. NISMO originated in Japan in 1984. In North America, NISMO branded parts will cover three areas - NISMO Performance Parts, designed for Nissan vehicles; Infiniti R-Spec performance parts designed for Infiniti vehicles; and NISMO racing parts designed for off-road/race-track use. NISMO also will offer performance parts for current and previous model Nissan and Infiniti vehicles, including *the Z, Sentra SE-R and the Infiniti G35 sport coupe and sport sedan*."

So it looks like we won't be getting NISMO parts for our Altimas.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Afty said:


> *Was reading over at FreshAlloy and came across an article about NISMO:
> [NISMO also will offer performance parts for current and previous model Nissan and Infiniti vehicles, including the Z, Sentra SE-R and the Infiniti G35 sport coupe and sport sedan."
> 
> So it looks like we won't be getting NISMO parts for our Altimas.  *



Afty, we are included in the "current" section. Don't worry, every other Nismo article has included the Altima.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, what about the Borla/Nismo collabo?
Suppose to be making a mandrel bent
s.s. cat-back for the 3.5.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Hmm... perhaps I am wrong. Just saw the article and wondered, "What about the Alty?!" 

I guess we will find out for sure in "Spring 2003."


----------

